# Netzwerk anmeldung



## ulf123 (20. September 2006)

Hi leute ich steh gerade vor einen großen Problem


Ich habe hier einen HW router um ins Internet zu kommen, an dem hängen alle anderen Recher. Auch ein Linux Server, dieser Server hat 2 netwerkkarten. die eine zum HW router die andere mit einem Kabel zum Access Point auf dem Dach.

ein Paar freunde nutzen mein Internet mit da bei Ihnen kein Internet verfügbar ist.

ich wollte es jetzt so machen, das Jeder User der Sich über mein AP ins Netzanmeldet ein Passwort und einen Usernamen Brauch um sich anzumelden, desweiteren mochte ich Loggen was für dienste genutzt werden .. und bestimmt dienste will ich sperren..
Sicherheit geht vor..

Ist das alles Möglich wenn ja Kann mir wer einen Denkanstoß und Hilfestellung geben..

Im Bereich von PHP und Perl könnte ich einiges hinbekommen

aber bei IP tables bin ich total ein frischling =)

Danke

Ulf


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. September 2006)

Zum Thema IPTables hab ich ich bereits ein recht umfangreiches Tutorial hinterlassen.
Ich wollte irgendwann auch nochmal einen kleinen Abschnitt hinzufuegen wo noch ein paar Begriffe (z.B. was sind Ketten?) geklaert werden, aber soweit sollte es nutzbar sein.

Firewalling mit IPTables/Netfilter
Zusaetzlich kannst Du auch noch Squid als Proxy einsetzen, so kannst Du z.B. auch loggen welche Websites besucht werden und auch unerwuenschte Seiten sperren.


----------

